# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  اللعبة الجديدة Kane and Lynch 2 Dog Days-RELOADED

## أيمن تميم

*[align=center]Kane and Lynch 2 Dog Days-RELOADED






*

* 



Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge


Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge


Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge


Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge


Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge


Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge


Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge


Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge


Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge


Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge


Operating system: Windows XP / Vista / Seven
• Processor: Intel 3.0 GHz / AMD 2.5 GHz
• RAM: 1 GB (XP) / 2 GB (Vista)
• Video: nVidia 7800 / ATI x1800
• Sound Card: Sound device compatible with DirectX ® 9.0



1. Unrar
2. Burn or mount the image
3. Install the game
4. Copy over the cracked 
5. Play the game


حجم اللعبه 7 جيجا 

علشان خاطر عيونكم رفعناها وكمان على سيرفر حصري ومباشر
20 Links 


Amonshare
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4271
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4272
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4273
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4274
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4275
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4276
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4277
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4278
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4279
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4280
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4281
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4282
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4283
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4284
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4285
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4286
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4287
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4288
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4289
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4290
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4291
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4292
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4293
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4294
http://www.linux-op.com/do/4295


PASSWORD
www.snaketop.net

[/align]*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يعطيك الف عافية

----------

